# Shine



## Cedarsgirl (Dec 5, 2006)

Any tips on how I can get my sorrel overo to shine? (coat wise I mean) Retail products, feed, or home rememdies welcome.


----------



## child in time (Dec 4, 2006)

which coat? Your or your horses?


----------



## Cedarsgirl (Dec 5, 2006)

Hee,hee,hee. :lol: Very funny. Last time I checked my coat was just fine...it's my horse's coat I'd like to spruce up.


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

I know that in the spring you can wash your horses tail with tide to get untangled. It makes their tail really soft.


----------



## Cedarsgirl (Dec 5, 2006)

Hey, thanks for the tip. I'm always looking for ways to cut costs and make life easier...if that means using household items I'm all for it.  Another friend of mine suggested using baby shampoo to wash my filly's coat. I guess if it's gentle enough for babies it should be o.k. for horses?


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

I always used Quic Color on my bay. It intensifies natural coloring, perhaps you could try it on your paint? I also love Cowboy Magic products. They make excellent detanglers and stain removers for the coat. 
I would be careful when using "human" shampoos, they often are so drying and make the animal itch/rub. (It's such a sad day when a horse rubs out their beautiful tail.)
For show season or just to show off, baby powder intensifies white areas or markings. It looks great. I have also used baby oil on the mane or tail to create more of a shine. I try to avoid the hair folicles, just coating the hair. World Champion Pepi Show Sheen is amazing and recommended to me by a professional. It can be used on the mane and tail as well as the coat. I own a grooming mit that puts shine back into the coat quite well. They make wool and sheepskin. I don't wash it as to keep the natural oils in the mit. 
I have also heard apple cider vinegar is amazing. I have been recommended feeding 2-4 oz a day or diluting it with water and using it to wash with. It makes the coat healthy, shiney and keeps flies away.
Hope that helps a bit. =)


----------



## moosey (Dec 14, 2006)

Flax Seed is a great way to help your horse's coat become nice and shiny, a small handfull in their feed in the morning. But nothing beats daily grooming. Running a brush over your horse doesn't count. A good at least 20 minutes grooming everyday. When you groom your horse, it helps their natural oils come out, when you bathe them, the shampoo takes the natural oils away. This is why you should only bathe your horse once or twice a month.


----------



## Cedarsgirl (Dec 5, 2006)

moosey said:


> Flax Seed is a great way to help your horse's coat become nice and shiny, a small handfull in their feed in the morning. But nothing beats daily grooming. Running a brush over your horse doesn't count. A good at least 20 minutes grooming everyday. When you groom your horse, it helps their natural oils come out, when you bathe them, the shampoo takes the natural oils away. This is why you should only bathe your horse once or twice a month.


Hey, I'll try the flax seed...hadn't heard that one. I do groom a lot. Prior to every ride I groom at least 20-30 min. I love it and so does my filly. Great way to destress from work.


----------



## Cedarsgirl (Dec 5, 2006)

kristy said:


> I always used Quic Color on my bay. It intensifies natural coloring, perhaps you could try it on your paint? I also love Cowboy Magic products. They make excellent detanglers and stain removers for the coat.
> I would be careful when using "human" shampoos, they often are so drying and make the animal itch/rub. (It's such a sad day when a horse rubs out their beautiful tail.)
> For show season or just to show off, baby powder intensifies white areas or markings. It looks great. I have also used baby oil on the mane or tail to create more of a shine. I try to avoid the hair folicles, just coating the hair. World Champion Pepi Show Sheen is amazing and recommended to me by a professional. It can be used on the mane and tail as well as the coat. I own a grooming mit that puts shine back into the coat quite well. They make wool and sheepskin. I don't wash it as to keep the natural oils in the mit.
> I have also heard apple cider vinegar is amazing. I have been recommended feeding 2-4 oz a day or diluting it with water and using it to wash with. It makes the coat healthy, shiney and keeps flies away.
> Hope that helps a bit. =)


Thanks for the tips. Won't use the baby shampoo. Definitely don't want her getting itchy skin.


----------



## brandig (Nov 12, 2006)

*grooming*

flax seed is great for the dogs i didnt know you could give it to horses too!! i'll start using that and apple sider vinegar *stinks* soooo darn bad i would never use it!! man that stuff is horrible!!


----------



## Cedarsgirl (Dec 5, 2006)

How much flax seed do you feed?


----------



## horsecrazy15 (Dec 26, 2006)

*info*

also if you want your horses coat more shined (at shows im guessin?) then you can you normal human gloss (but only sprays mainly) ive found this works a treat and fast and easy to do and if you buy in bulk you get a discount  anywayz i hope ive some how helped you?


----------



## sammiwhiskers2k6 (Dec 4, 2006)

LOL!!! whose coat urs or your horses!!! cracked me up !! cheers lol!


----------



## Gammelquarterhorses (Dec 30, 2006)

if you add a small amount of corn oil to the feed every day the coat will get a natural sheen and also will be very soft!


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

> whose coat urs or your horses!!!


dang, I wish I could say something that funny.


----------



## Gammelquarterhorses (Dec 30, 2006)

lol I know!!! arent horse people the greatest


----------



## wyleeluver (Jan 7, 2007)

On my mare i use a product called ''Heathly hair care'' it works great! Everyone at the barn always asks me what i am feeding her because her coat looks so healthy. You can get it at about any horse store.


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

My friend also just adds a some vegetable oil to the grain that she gives her horse.


----------



## oOJESSOo (Jan 17, 2007)

adding a bit of pig oil into the last rinse when you bath your horse gives it a really good shine


----------



## horsecrazy15 (Dec 26, 2006)

i thought pig oil was only to be used on tradtional coloureds feathers?


----------



## Buckskin Fanatic (Feb 1, 2007)

The best feed additive I've found for the coat is Uckele's CocoSoya. It is much higher quality than corn oil - the horse gets more benefit from it. You basically get a long more bang for your buck.
Farnham's Super 14 product is also very good. If a horse is slow to shed out in the spring feeding the Super 14 will get them to a show quality coat very quickly, IME.
I also feed fortified rice bran which helps a lot.
I also agree about not many baths (if I use shampoo I dilute it 1:10 with water), and lots of brushing.
Buckskins can be difficult to get a really high shine on and the CocoSoya keeps my guy with a very short, super high gloss coat. I couldn't recommend any single product more than it. You can find it at www.uckele.com


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

Maybe I should look into using the super 14 on mike this spring.... :wink: It takes time for him to shed his coat...but then there is like 5 inches to shed....lol


----------



## Sundaysilence (Feb 1, 2007)

For shows, I've heard about people using baby wipes after they groom; it removes all the excess dust that the brushes leave behind. I've never tried it, so I can't say that it really works, but it's something to look into, I guess.


----------



## ozziemate (Feb 6, 2007)

A healthy coat comes from having a healthy horse inside and out. I would reccomend ensuring your worming programme is up to date..... second i would add a high fat/energy content feed. A few suitable feeds are soyabean meal, linseed (prepared correctly), maize or sunflower seeds. Any type of oil will have benifit. But do be careful as high fat/energy feeds can make your horse excitable. Soyabean meal seems not to heat them up to much as other feeds do. Assuming your horse is healthy on the inside it is then important to have clean skin And hair. I reccomend chlorhexidine scrub sometimes known as chlorex. It is available from your vet. Chlorhexidine is what vets often use as a pre surgery scrub, it is pink, smells a bit like bubblegum and has a consistency of thick shampoo. you can either mix it up in a bucket and sponge it on or apply like shampoo and curry comb through. As it is a bacteria/ fungus wash it will give your horse a wash similiar to washing in iodine/iovone without the disadvantages that iodine brings ie: dry coat. I find it especially good for tails/docks as while i always try to rinse it all out, if you dont manage to get it ALL out it doesn't cause itchiness like shampoos do. I NEVER use shampoo and i have prepared yearlings for all major yearling sales in australia. Saying that i have used colour enhancers/highlighters at the sales. When preparing for your show dont go mad with your coat shine, after washing a light spray on a soft dandy brush then brush your horse all over in circular motion to cover the entire hair, then brush smooth and in the direction you want the hair to lay with a body brush. Finish with a CLEAN cotton rug. You'll fing in the morning your horse will have a great shine and prob wouldn't need to reapply. Heavy oily coats look terrible. Dont put coat shine in the tail until right before the show as there is nothing worse than a heavy oily tail.
GOOD LUCK


----------



## Buckskin Fanatic (Feb 1, 2007)

ozziemate said:


> A healthy coat comes from having a healthy horse inside and out. I would reccomend ensuring your worming programme is up to date..... second i would add a high fat/energy content feed. A few suitable feeds are soyabean meal, linseed (prepared correctly), maize or sunflower seeds.
> 
> That was a great post. I had forgotten to mention black oil sunflower seeds. Mine love them - everyone gets a cup a day, whether they need it or not.
> I agree about the shampoos...most often I just use water with a good spray jet. The jets stimulate the coat, lift the hairs and remove the dirt and debris from the skin. Some of mine like a stronger spray than others, I just had to experiment with each horse to find out their preference. Like you said though, if the horse is not healthy, the coat isn't going to be healthy and precious little it going to improve on it.


----------



## Buckskin Fanatic (Feb 1, 2007)

oOJESSOo said:


> adding a bit of pig oil into the last rinse when you bath your horse gives it a really good shine


I have never heard of pig oil. What on earth is it and where do you get it?


----------



## vampirecitrus (Feb 8, 2007)

good ole fashioned show sheen works pretty well. If applied after grooming it makes your horses coat shiny and SUPER soft! Just don't spray the part where the saddle goes because while it makes your horses coat shiny and soft, it also makes it quite slippery. My friend learned that the hard way.


----------



## BeautifulBay (Jan 25, 2007)

I also use flaxseed. Buy it pre-milled and store it in a cool/cold place. Since my grain bin is cold this time of year, I just put the box in there. She gets a few teaspoons in her morning grain. Once I began using it, it didn't take long for her to shine up, even in a winter coat. It's also good for their hooves.


----------



## Razeal (Jan 29, 2007)

I agree, linseed oil is great. I also used to add it to my calf milk when I was showing calves in hand. 
Another goody is Rice Bran oil, great stuff. I give my mares Mitavite Broodmare mix as its higher in fats with Dolamite, garlic and Rice Bran Oil. Nothing like a great shiny coat! Heres a pic of one of my mares, she shiny as all the time  








:wink:


----------



## justcallmekate (Feb 17, 2007)

Try Listerine. As in the mouth wash. You can dilute it with some horse shampoo and it works splendidly. I'd recomend citrus flavoured, unless you want a mint-scented horse. (I saw this at a clinic one time.)

As far as shampoo I'd use Mane n Tail. (You can use it for your own coat too!) They sell it at Tractor Supply Co. as well as Wal*Mart. If you live in an area with a large Spanish-speaking population grab the bottled labled in Spanish. Believe it or not it's cheaper (it could've been a fluke, but I did get it cheaper one time).


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

thats really interesting...I could get that at the grocery store I work at...do you just mix it in a bottle?


----------



## kounter_kaanter (Mar 5, 2007)

I am personally a supporter of the Vetrolin line of groom products. The Vetrolin Shine spray is good for everyday or even shows and it contains natural herbs. I usually use it once every week or so, and then for Show events I use the Vetrolin shampoo, which is the best shampoo i've ever used if you want a clean-feeling, healthy looking shiney coat, then on the next morning or while i'm tacking up for the show classes I mist my horse with the Vetrolin Shine, brush it in and i'm ready to go. 
Also, the silverado shine stuff works great, but it leaves streeks on certain horses. It didn't leave streaks on my horse but it left streaks on my freinds horse who is a slightly lighter shade of chestnut than mine, but she held the can too close to the horse when she sprayed it & I think that's what caused the streeks.


----------

